# Has anyone used the CDCO glass scale DRO?



## Twisted Road (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting the CDCO glass scale DRO for my G0704 mill. It's not that much more than magnetic scales with a remote readout and I would get extra features such as setting offsets, center line calculations and bolt-circles. From what I can tell, several places sell the same DRO with a different name but for more money.

I've bought from CDCO before and I recognize the risks. I'm just interested to know if anyone has bought their model and how it worked. I'm also interested in hearing thoughts on similar models and magnetic vs. glass scale issues. I have a lot to learn, so it's all good.

I started a new thread after I did several searches and I couldn't find the info elsewhere. If this has already been discussed, please point the way!

Thanks!

--Mike


----------



## Davo J (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Mike,
If you are after excellent quality at a good price you cant go past the guy selling Sino on ebay. They are about $420 delivered to your door and everyone is happy with his products. I even notice at the bottom of his listings now he has a warranty that if you take a picture of the broken part he will send you a replacement. I have only heard of one guy needing it a few years back, but that was because of the freight company broke it, and he had a replacement their in about a week.

Rather than repeat it all about slimline scales etc, I did a bit of a right up the other week
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...s-for-Bridgeport&p=33701&highlight=#post33701

And he has happy customers all over
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=91382

Dave


----------



## Twisted Road (Dec 14, 2011)

Paddy OFernichur said:


> Forgive me, but why would you put glass scales on such a machine? The magnetic scales are more than you need for a machine of that quality, and the features you desire lie within the controls, not the scales.
> 
> I think you can do better than CDCO and the risks associated. Had you priced DRO-Pros?
> 
> http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Milling_Machine_Digital_Readout.htm



Very good question. If I could get the same features with magnetic scales for less, that would be fine with me. I just haven't seen it.

CDCO sells the short 2-axis system for $420. DRO-Pros is quite a bit more.

THe eBay option looks interesting since it comes out ahead after shipping the CDCO.

Thanks for the replies!

 --Mike


----------



## arvidj (Dec 14, 2011)

I just posted this over on chaski but I will also put it here. I hope that is not a violation of something ...

And I hope that I am not derailing this thread. I just wanted to share what I had found and at least provide links to the vendors that were being discussed. Anyway, here is what I had ...

Interesting discussion as I am interested in glass scales - and possibly a DRO head - for my lathe and future mill.

Why "possibly a DRO head"?. I have two complete Shumatech DRO-550 and LCD-200 kits along with all of the bits and pieces from Mouser Electronics sitting on my office floor but have just not gotten around to putting them together yet. And it seems as though "complete DRO kits" might only be marginally more expensive than buying individual scales.

I have ordered from CDCO recently and was not disappointed by the experience. The quality of the goods was what I expected for the price I paid. I have looked at their site for scales ... http://www.cdcotools.com/category.php?categoryid=32 ... and am not overwhelmed by the information available.

I have looked at DRO Pro's site ... http://www.dropros.com/ ... and am impressed with the professional quality of the site and information that is available. As has already been mentioned, the depressing part comes when looking at the prices, but as they point out on their site they are one of the very few to *actually put* scale pricing on the web.

I also looked at Meister DRO ... http://www.meisterdro.com/servlet/StoreFront ... and at their ebay store ... http://stores.ebay.com/meister-DRO. The "Meister Linear Scales" link on their storefront goes nowhere. In my opinion the overall quality of the site is not nearly as refined as DRO Pro's. Their ebay store seems to have a much better layout but does not offer any information about individual scales.

I have located xiao1207 and seen his ebay store http://stores.ebay.com/machine-tool-and-DRO. Again the ebay store looks well done but without any detailed information about prices for individual scales.

My next steps will be contact Meister DRO and xiao1207 and get pricing for the scales that I need – and what comes with them; shields, covers, cables, mounts, etc -- delivered to my door. I'll report back on what I get in the way of "customer service" on my shopping expedition.


----------



## Twisted Road (Dec 15, 2011)

Great info everyone! I'll probably go with the eBay unit, but I need to think about how I will mount the scales and what size I need to buy.

--Mike


----------



## arvidj (Dec 21, 2011)

*Response from DROPros ...*

I sent DROPros an email asking about purchasing their scales without purchasing their DRO. Here is the response ...


> Arvid,
> 
> Our scales will only work with our displays. Our magnetic kits for lathes
> start at $795, and our glass lathe kits start at $499. Our website has more
> ...


 
Given that there are a limited number of well defined electronic interfaces and that physical connector issues are relatively easy to resolve I must assume they are not interested in selling scales on an individual basis to anyone other than on a "replacement for a kit you purchased from them" basis.

As much as I would like to support a company that is "We speak English - We answer our phones - Same day shipping Veteran owned, Veteran managed - and proud of it!", they do not appear to offer the services that a "scales only" customer needs.

So -- regretfully -- it is off to eBay to see what I can find.

Arvid


----------



## bvd1940 (Dec 21, 2011)

If you want to do it on the cheap look at Igauge on amazon, all three mag. scales and readouts on remote $109 delivered.
I read up a bunch and from what I have read mag. scales are more durable and less susceptible to damage from what I have gathered but what do I know. I just ordered a set last night & for my use they will be quite adequate.:biggrin:


----------



## arvidj (Dec 21, 2011)

bvd1940 said:


> ... Igauge on amazon ...



I think it is iGaging ... and if the accuracy and resolution meet the requirements then an excellent choice ... especially with the remote read outs.

Buy longer than what you might need and then cut to fit.


----------



## Twisted Road (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, the iGaging magnetic DRO's are cheap. I could get my two axes covered for less than $90 total delivered. I know I wanted to the extra features of a full DRO system, but for that price difference, I think I could live without bolt-hole circles, offsets and centering.

--Mike


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 22, 2011)

It's no big deal to do the calculations for BC or center-finding. Spend your hard earned money on other stuff.


----------



## arvidj (Dec 22, 2011)

Twisted Road said:


> Wow, the iGaging magnetic DRO's are cheap. I could get my two axes covered for less than $90 total delivered. I know I wanted to the extra features of a full DRO system, but for that price difference, I think I could live without bolt-hole circles, offsets and centering.
> 
> --Mike



Note that it is more than just the functionality that is in a DRO head. It is the display and often the accuracy of the scales associated with a DRO kit.

The iGaging claims accuracy of .001 +/- 1 count and the display reflects that level of accuracy. DRO heads usually display four -- .0001. Do not be fooled by the display as the accuracy is not in the DRO head but in scales. My experience is that most of the scales you see advertised as part of a kit are .0002 and if you want to spend a little more money .00005 are easy to get.

Which brings me back to my original recommendation ... and the recommendation of others ... "and if the accuracy and resolution meet the requirements then an excellent choice". You need to match the scales and the head to what you want to do and the capabilities of you machine. There is no need to have .0002 accuracy in the scales if the work only requires you to be +/- .01 or the equipment and\or the environment will not allow that level of accuracy to be held.

For the G0704 iGaging may very well be the correct choice. I would just like to ensure you are making the choice with knowledge of as many factors as possible -- accuracy, availability, work requirements, functionality, pocket book and other items -- into consideration.


----------



## Twisted Road (Dec 24, 2011)

Absolutely. Running this machine in my installation (on a mobile base) with my skill (none) and my tooling (cheap stuff), I think a solution that gets me to something like .002" is fine. Anything better than .001" is a waste and I could probably put up with .005", though I hope to do better.

Originally, I thought I was going to have to spend $400 for a glass scale DRO, or about $340 for DRO using magnetic scales but with remote display. At that price difference, the advantages of the glass scales and improved functionality were worth the small price difference to me. Knowing now that I can get remote indication for less than $100, it swings the decision.

I figure about a 50-50 chance of converting to CNC at some point, so the less I spend on DRO, the better.

Thanks again for the feedback.

 --Mike


----------



## Twisted Road (Jan 2, 2012)

Just to follow up: I did order a set of Igaging DRO's. They're not here yet, but I'm looking forward to having them.

--TR


----------

